# Wholemeal Lasagne



## lucy123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where you can buy wholemeal lasagne? I have a low GI lasagne recipe that requires it to be wholemeal?


Also has anyone heard of white kidney beans? Do you know who sells  them?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2011)

My local healh food shop has both. If there's one near you, then I'd try there first.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 28, 2011)

Should be able to get wholemeal lasagna sheets in most high street supermarkets, failing that try your local health shop as Alison suggests.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 29, 2011)

toby said:


> Should be able to get wholemeal lasagna sheets in most high street supermarkets, failing that try your local health shop as Alison suggests.



I have tried Sainsburys, Asda and Tesco Toby but can't find lasagne sheets - just pasta. Looks like a trip to town to get it. Thanks for responses.


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 29, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I have tried Sainsburys, Asda and Tesco Toby but can't find lasagne sheets - just pasta. Looks like a trip to town to get it. Thanks for responses.



I find my asda store places the sheets right at the end of an aisle, right hand side. If that helps,


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 29, 2011)

AileenCJ said:


> I find my asda store places the sheets right at the end of an aisle, right hand side. If that helps,



Thanks Aileen,

I can find lasagne sheets - its the wholemeal variety I can't find in supermarkets. I will try the health shops though


----------



## Vicsetter (May 1, 2011)

Why don't you make them yourself.  The machine is cheap enough and it doesn't take very long.  Failing that a google search brings up lots of suppliers on-line.


----------



## FM001 (May 1, 2011)

I was asking my wife where she purchases our wholemeal lasagna from and was told its from Morrisons, hope you have one close to you.


----------



## lucy123 (May 1, 2011)

I don't really Toby - would be a special trip - but thank you for checking it out for me. I have jsut looked at the recipe and the number of sheets is minimal - so tempted to use normal lasagne sheets and hope for the best.

It really is a shame though that all the big supermarkets don't stock it.

Vicsetter - I wouild buy my own but if I bought one more gadget for my kitchen I think my hubby would scream!! Ha Ha


----------

